# Making A Delta Aluminum Mouse Tail Light



## John (Aug 30, 2016)

I needed one of these so this is the first try at step one. Need to apply more pressure to the stripper plate.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 30, 2016)

yeow, that's kool!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2016)

I knew it was only a matter of time. Amazing work as always John! Everyone sell your OG mouse lights NOW!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 30, 2016)

Great job John, so many people need these.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 30, 2016)

Very cool to see the tooling!


----------



## John (Aug 30, 2016)

There will be a second tool for the lens area.
I made the tool out of aluminum so I will only be making a few of them so don't sell all your originals.


----------



## catfish (Aug 30, 2016)

YES !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Another amazing piece John! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sarg1969 (Aug 31, 2016)

If you sell them when completed, what would one cost? My '37 Shelby cusses me everyday it sits there missing it's light


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 31, 2016)

Want!!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 31, 2016)

John, number and Sign them, as all your hands make are works of art.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 6, 2016)

When the Valley Girls coined the term, OMG!
They were referring to John.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 6, 2016)

like, totally!


----------



## higgens (Sep 10, 2016)

Looks like you know what you are doing


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 10, 2016)

higgens said:


> Looks like you know what you are doing



Nah,  this guy is a total hack, it's pure luck that he ever succeeds with any of these projects.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 10, 2016)

John is the Howard Hughes of bicycles.


----------

